# Burroughs Park ?????



## ronniewelsh (Feb 3, 2011)

havin a family shendig at a place called Burroughs park this weekend out near magnolia and I was told that there was a pretty nice peice of water in the park.Does anyone know if there is any kind of fish worth fishin for in that lake/pond or would I be spinnin my wheels?Thanks for your response!


----------



## ronniewelsh (Feb 3, 2011)

I made a mistake the park is in tomball not magnolia
i


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

I fished Burroughs a few time a couple months ago when I was scouting out perch fishing for the grandkids. At the time, it was still coolish and there wasn't much action shallow. But, I did catch a few small large mouths and cats. So, it's quite likely there are bigger fish to be caught. The pond is water-shed fed and a couple months ago the level was way down below normal. There hasn't been any rain to speak of out that way, so it may be just a mud puddle by now.

That's not the glowing report you were hoping for ... but, it is what it is.


----------



## ronniewelsh (Feb 3, 2011)

*thanks*



Ox Eye said:


> I fished Burroughs a few time a couple months ago when I was scouting out perch fishing for the grandkids. At the time, it was still coolish and there wasn't much action shallow. But, I did catch a few small large mouths and cats. So, it's quite likely there are bigger fish to be caught. The pond is water-shed fed and a couple months ago the level was way down below normal. There hasn't been any rain to speak of out that way, so it may be just a mud puddle by now.
> 
> That's not the glowing report you were hoping for ... but, it is what it is.


I thank you . guess Ill carry my gear out there and chunk afew plastic worms atem and see what happens!


----------



## Kevin70 (May 24, 2010)

There are decent sized largemouth bass and catfish in the pond. It gets stocked with rainbow trout every January, but those a probably gone by now. It has been low all year, but I do not think it is just a mud puddle.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

There are some decent(1.5 to 2.5) LMB, as a good selection of Bream, Bluegill, and many sizes of Cats. I fish there, fairly often. Try something new, as the Bass see, quite a few lures! Good luck!


----------



## ronniewelsh (Feb 3, 2011)

tbone2374 said:


> There are some decent(1.5 to 2.5) LMB, as a good selection of Bream, Bluegill, and many sizes of Cats. I fish there, fairly often. Try something new, as the Bass see, quite a few lures! Good luck!


 thanks for the info ! sounds just like Huntsville state park,that little lake is full of big bass but they are real hard to catch on arties.


----------



## gigglez2025 (Jul 11, 2008)

I live fiarly close and have fished it quite a bit. They do get alot of pressure and can be finicky. i see almost everyone throwing worms. I throw my trusty banjo minnow and usually catch a hand full. I did catch a couple nice ones out there a few yrs ago. The largest being about a 4lb and a 6 lb. Ive heard people say there are some really big bass since its catch and release, and they stock it every yr with rainbows. Good luck.


----------

